# Heads up Cambridge ON - MacAulay's Music is closing



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Kinda sad to see another music store disappear but the owner has decided to retire and as you would expect he's got stuff on sale. Looks like he's open to offers. 
Had my hand on a black paisley strat that played quite nicely. Has a finish flaw which is hard to see against the black finish but that dropped the price to $399. I need another strat like I need another A&&hole so I had to leave it. 
I'm not affiliated in any way, just passing on the info to any gear heads in the vicinity.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Too bad.

I had a few occasions to shop there and was treated well. They always kept good stock of EMG components.

A good store IMO.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I was there with GTmaker today.

Lots of great deals folks. 
The owner is saying "make me a reasonable offer" on all items. The price tags are only a "guideline"

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

What lines do they carry? Not that I have money for gear.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Budda said:


> What lines do they carry? Not that I have money for gear.


Mostly Fender and Peavey. A few other random things as well.


----------

